# Another good trip



## Tippin Slow (Nov 21, 2007)

Took a long time friend that knew nothing of the sport out last night. Hit the water about 11 pm and traveled to the first spot. Light in the water, five minutes later first flounder gigged and in the boat. "Now thats my kind of fishing" he kept saying over and over with much excitement in his voice. Offered him the gig and he declined and said "Im having a blast watching you stick em". Ten minutes later I see one and its in the cooler too. Immediately see another one and hand off the gig and bam. He just nailed his first flounder. After that he was wanting me to explain why we had not done this years ago. All in all it was a good trip that was capped off with a 22" doormat. Ok.. nap time..


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Sweet! Save that 22" flounder for a stuffed flounder dinner. :thumbsup:


----------



## tar (Jun 22, 2011)

Where did you find any water clear enough to fish?


----------



## deeracuda (Aug 10, 2011)

hell of a night


----------



## Donald811 (May 17, 2011)

tar said:


> Where did you find any water clear enough to fish?


 Thats a real good question.


----------

